# Tortoise and rabbit together?



## poiuytrewq (4 January 2015)

May be a totally stupid question but with fairly limited space in my garden and a large corner dedicated as a tortoise run already I wondered if rabbit could go in the same enclosure in the summer? 
It's wired under the grass so perfectly secure and on rainy days when tortoise stayed indoors the rabbit used the run anyway but could they go in it together?


----------



## Karran (4 January 2015)

Surely the rabbit would try to gnaw on the tortoise?


----------



## Nicnac (4 January 2015)

Tortoise can probably hold his own!  This is my friend's tortoise, Lightening, who lives in a house with Fred the cat and two Jack Russells. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHFfWW9ua64


----------



## Karran (5 January 2015)

Hahaha! I have a equally grumpy tortoise - Geronimo who would be exactly the same. I've had to learn to wear slippers around the house in order to protect myself from feet attacks.


----------



## ribbons (5 January 2015)

We used to keep a tortoise in a big enclosure with about a dozen guinea pigs. Everyone was happy. Piggies are fairly easy going though.


----------



## Little_Grape (5 January 2015)

My tortoise shares the floor space in the lounge with 2 house bunnies without incident, if anything he is the one that gnaws the rabbits!


----------



## catxx (6 January 2015)

You would need to be careful that rabbits don't get injured by the tortoise. And the rabbits don't steal all his food. They shouldn't have a lot of the fresh veg that torts need, if they wolf all that down it can upset their gut. The rabbits would need somewhere they can jump up and out the way of the tort. 

They do need a lot of space - to run they need something at least 6ft x 10ft. How big is your run?


----------



## Alec Swan (6 January 2015)

Top Tip for you OP;  Make sure that they're the same sex.  A tortoise with puppy lugs would look a bit daft,  just as one would which you couldn't catch!

Alec.


----------



## poiuytrewq (11 January 2015)

My run can be any size if we move. 
Feed wise my tortoise has absolutely no fresh veg and the rabbit does so actually that problem would be reversed! 
Both are in at night so can be fed anything the other can't have then or the rabbit likes to sit up high on boxes etc so can have a bowl of food there. 
Both are very very easy going animals. Neither ever known to bite or be aggressive. 
My current tortoise run is about 10x10 ish. The one if we move I hope will be bigger
Alec, I'd make my fortune


----------



## JulesRules (22 January 2015)

We also used to have guinea pigs that shared with tortoises so I dont see why a bunny couldn't share


----------



## fiwen30 (22 January 2015)

Everything I've researched about torts says not to keep them with mammals, as a ram from a tort can cause irreversible internal injuries. Wouldn't risk it.


----------

